
Let's Be Serious: Online Display Ads Will Fall Sharply In 2009 - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/let-s-be-serious-online-display-ads-will-fall-sharply-in-2009
======
axod
Ridiculous. First the article says how startups depending on ad revenue will
all fail and go out of business, then it says it predicts ad revenue will fall
10%.

Even if ad revenue falls 10% there is a _ton_ of money out there.

10% != "sharply"

~~~
abstractbill
I talked to a guy recently who had a plausible-sounding theory that ad spend
won't drop hugely, but it will be spent in fewer places - the bigger, "safer"
sites.

~~~
tom_rath
The "bigger, safer" sites do not include Google's Content Network.

Our ad spending is going to remain about the same, but it's going to be
targeted much more narrowly.

------
adilsaleem
_Quarterly Revenue Growth Comparisons (2000-YTD)_

revenues dropped in Q3 2004...

but rather than _falling sharply_...went upwards...

